# Potential Link



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

So excited and we can't tell anyone yet!!

Spoke to our SW this afternoon and we've been linked to a little 11 month old blue. We've seen his brief profile, should be seeing his CPR tomorrow and meeting his SW & FF next Wednesday.

When we were linked with the little blue that didn't happen, I was kind of uncertain and didn't feel like it was real. Hubby came home tonight with a big grin and we're both rather excited.


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

That's brilliant news. Our sw came today and left our par to read, she all so came with a booklet of profiles for children who are up for adoption in our area. The sw made me cry when she said one of these children could be the one we place with you!! 

I hope everything goes well and I cant wait to read your updates. x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Fab news jesP


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

That's great news JesP, can't wait to hear more 😄


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Ooh exciting Jes !!!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh I hope this is the one for you. My heart broke for you when your link dissolved. This is the one!!!


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations Jess so happy for you and it's great that SW and FF are moving fast! Exciting times - keep us posted whilst you both smile your way through the next few days (people will wonder what you're up to!)


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the good wishes!

It's so hard not being able to tell people. We've decided this time to wait to tell family until the link is approved and we are going forward. 

Thank goodness for this site and you lovely ladies!!!!


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Woohooooooo! Brilliant news! Congratulations! We waited until we really 'knew' before telling family too and it's better that way because then you and they know they can share your joy as its real and really, truly happening. Hurray, hurrah, hurray!


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh how exciting.  Happy that we are all in on your 'secret'.  I love that we can come on here and tell each other things that we can't tell anyone else.  My fingers are crossed for you that this is 'the one' Jes.


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Well we've seen his CPR now and a picture.

Feeling kind of emotional at the moment, and I didn't feel like this with the last match. He is soooo cute and sounds perfect. I really hope he is ours  

xx


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

That's so wonderful jes! I hope so too   
Gettina


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Fab news , fingers crossed for you huni xx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Really pleased for you Jes, keeping it secret is hard though especilly if you have a nosy family.
Make sure you set rules for those you share pictures/info with - especially your family, your parents will be excited as you having a new grandchild.


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Jess - all rounds really positive and exciting!


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Pauliboo, we're lucky that our family are pretty good with pictures etc. We have a little nephew and no one, not even parents, really post pictures of him online. 

Now we just have to wait until Wednesday to meet FF & LOs SW. 

It's going to be a long weekend lol

xxx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

, amazing news, good luck for Wed xx


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

wonderful and exciting news hun!!!!


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

48 hours to go!!! 

This weekend has dragged on so slowly. Thankfully we're out at a concert tonight so won't have time to think about the visit.

This lead up feels completely different to the link that never was... From being told about that one, up to the point it was dissolved, it never felt 'real'. I think I just knew it wasn't going to happen so didn't get invested. With this littlie it's completely different. I keep imagining what we're going to do with him once his home, and toys I want to get... Been thinking a lot of about intros too as he's in a fairly major city so what to do with him one the days we get to take him out by ourselves. 

It's driving me mad not being able to tell people but hubby and I decided to wait, especially after the last link.

I really hope Wednesday goes well because I really think this little boy is our son!!!!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

very excited for you jes


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Aww Jess sounds very exciting !


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Today is the day. House is all tidy so we just have to wait until 2.30. My husband is driving me mad as he's not good at waiting around lol. Will check in later xxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Good luck jess, can't wait to hear your news xx


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck Jess fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Good luck Jess xx

I'm sure it will all go fabulously although I can feel your nerves from here!!

Xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck Jes x


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Good luck Jess, hope to hear lots of good news x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

What a meeting!

So completely different to the last meeting. We saw a video of  LO... I cried lol!

Will be finding out Friday if they are happy to go forward with us... So another long 48 hours of waiting.

xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh gosh, the waiting.  (((((hugs)))))  How did you feel the meeting went?


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

We thought it went well and so did our social worker. The ff and sw were asking our sw about our medicals and pet assessment. The ff said they would send a recent picture. We were also told they had looked at several couples pars but had chosen to only visit us.

The question I'm worried about is they asked us why we should be allowed to parent lo. Threw us completely. We talked about how his personality is similar to ours, that we're a musical house as he likes noisy/musical toys, that we have knowledge of the potential issues he could develop and that my dad is from the same area as lo and I used to live there years ago. 

They have arranged to speak to our sw on Friday so hopefully it is good news but I'm trying not to think about it. We have said if it's a no ee want to give linking a rest until the new year.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh Hun, I know just how you are feeling today, fingers crossed they come back with the answer you want, hang in there this truly is the hardest bit waiting for them to get back with there disission. X


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

How's things going? Xx


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Things are going well... Our SW just met with LOs SWs today. We're going to MP 16th December with intros starting early January.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

oooh very exciting!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Fantastic, Jes!!!


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

That's amazing news xx


----------

